# Do boots really matter?



## OneManSteezKr3w (Oct 8, 2010)

Whats the difference from riding some $70 dollar airwalks compared to $300 burtons


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

Its personal preference. How stiff of a boot you want, whats comfortable to your foot, etc. You will get more new "technology" with a top of the line boot compared to the bottom.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

More expensive boots are typically made out of better materials and have newer tech. This also ussually means they will last longer, but not always. To be honest, I think your best off getting mid-range boots, since boots wear out anyways.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Price shouldn't matter. it's whatever is the most comfortable and compatible. if you 70$ boots work for you then i don't see anything wrong with it. if buying cheaper compromises comfort than you should reconsider.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

I saw a kid riding in Timberland boots one time. It hurt my feet just looking at him.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Phenom said:


> I saw a kid riding in Timberland boots one time. It hurt my feet just looking at him.


Would;t the high back dig into your leg? that would be annoying.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

The problem is once you ride $300 boots you can't go back to cheap ones.
In my experience you get what you pay for.


----------



## tprior (Oct 12, 2010)

I just bought a pair of 32s today that were demos because my old pair just wasn't feeling right. Wow, what a mistake. Never have my feet felt so crappy after a day. My big toes are actually still throbbing.


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

You don't need top-of the line stuff, but good boots may be the most important part of your set-up.

You can still rock out on a crap board, and half-ass franken-binders(as long as they don't break), but riding in crap boots suck.

If a boot doesn't keep you warm, or keep your foot secure, then your day is going to be half as fun as you stop to keep warming up your toes, or wear yourself out looking like a gaper when your heels lift up every turn.

I know instructors that rock entry-level Burtons and whatnot, so its not really a question of high/low quality as it is of functional boots.

get ones that fit your feet well, where you can wiggle your toes but can't move your heel when you walk.


----------



## shoe757 (Dec 6, 2010)

You guys are going to laugh. But I ride in my Red Wing work boots. I tried a pair of snowboarding boots on and they felt like my riding boots. Too stiff and expensive.


----------



## ahfunaki (Jan 2, 2010)

shoe757 said:


> You guys are going to laugh. But I ride in my Red Wing work boots. I tried a pair of snowboarding boots on and they felt like my riding boots. Too stiff and expensive.


how do those even fit your bindings? something about that just doesn't seem safe...


----------



## shoe757 (Dec 6, 2010)

It's not bad. I just don't like not being able to bend at the ankles. I feel like I'm wearing my riding boots that have metal shanks up the back. Do you think I should seriously invest in a pair?


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

Um... all the older boots were really soft like that. Which was fine, you can still ride. If you like the workboots, and your feet don't hurt (or get too cold), then go for it. You'll definately get strong ankles.

Stiffer boots offer more support for more aggressive riding and carving, and are made to specifically fit bindings. But roll with what works for you.


----------

